# Lost Wavesport Recon and Werner Sherpa - Roaring Fork



## knumbskull (Jun 9, 2009)

I swam out of my boat in Slaughterhouse last night and lost my Red and Black Wave Sport Recon 83 and my Werner Sherpa paddle. Both have my name and number on them. 

The Pitkin and Garfield County Sherrif's were notified to not be alarmed if my boat was reported.

Many beers or equivalent for their return!

Thanks


----------



## knumbskull (Jun 9, 2009)

Boat found and returned! Thanks Greg.

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/found-kayak-on-roaring-fork-above-carbondale-58822.html


----------

